# White Hair On Shoulder Blades - Sables - Puppy Hair



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Just wondering if any of you have ever experienced this before? I never noticed it until my girlfriend pointed it out. Is that typical for sables with their puppy hair? It is especially noticeable on our puppy because he has primarily black on him. See photo. When you rub his hair with the grain it looks black, but when you rub against the grain it is white. 

I find his coat to be rather interesting! I am only asking out of curiosity!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

His coat will change a hundred times before you know his adult color. He's cute!


----------



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah, that is one reason I am particularly excited! Just was not sure if there was a reason why! Also was not sure if that was a sable thing, or typical in all coats.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's just his undercoat. Nothing to fret over.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He has some shoulders....I love a male that has some frontal power!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Athena had quite a bit of white fur when she was 7-8 weeks old. It's all gone now.


----------



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

An update: it seems that almost all his black puppy fuzz is turning grey in colour. Is this a typical thing that happens with a specific coat type (black and tan, sable, etc.)?
I will add there are no silver sables in the pedigree. Just dark sables with tan/red undercoats, black and reds, and pure black.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

dranseth said:


> An update: it seems that almost all his black puppy fuzz is turning grey in colour. Is this a typical thing that happens with a specific coat type (black and tan, sable, etc.)?
> I will add there are no silver sables in the pedigree. Just dark sables with tan/red undercoats, black and reds, and pure black.


It's completely normal for a sable to go through wacky color changes. You really don't know what he will be until hes an adult. By the way, he is a VERY cute pup. Enjoy!


----------



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

Sweet.

FYI I am not asking out of concern, merely out of curiosity as I couldn't find any other cases similar to mine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dranseth said:


> An update: it seems that almost all his black puppy fuzz is turning grey in colour. Is this a typical thing that happens with a specific coat type (black and tan, sable, etc.)?
> I will add there are no silver sables in the pedigree. Just dark sables with tan/red undercoats, black and reds, and pure black.


Totally normal. They start out dark, go light and then will darken again.  Take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah, but don't they usually go light as in tan/red, not grey? I figured it was due to his puppy hair beginning to die so the pigment is lost. The hairs are attached. Anyway it'll be interesting to see how the next few weeks play out.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

your dog does not have deep red pigment so a grayish color is more expected


----------

